# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  What does "kalinka" mean?

## Solnyshko

Anyone knows?

----------


## Dimitri

КАЛИНКА _женский род, разговорное_
1. Уменьшительное к существительному: калина. 
КАЛИНА ж.
1. Кустарник или небольшое дерево семейства жимолостных с белыми цветками и красными ягодами.
2. Ягоды такого растения.
3. Древесина такого дерева.   www.gramota.ru

----------


## JJ



----------


## Solnyshko

Can you translate to English? I don't know Russian unfortunately

----------


## Solnyshko

> 

 THanks   ::

----------


## Rtyom

How exactly do you call калина in English? Dicitionaries give many variants, but which one is common?

----------


## DDT

Hmm! I always thought it meant an old bald Viking guy with his beard falling out.

----------


## Rtyom

Vinnie?  ::

----------


## Indra

> Hmm! I always thought it meant an old bald Viking guy with his beard falling out.

  Если неумеренно употреблять национальный русский напиток "калина на коньяке", к этому и приведёт.

----------


## Bisquit

Национальный русский напиток - самогон на портянках.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hohum! Kalinka means a very handsome young man with great potential in baking blinis. It also means peace in the old Slavic language of Skrussian. 
Modern usage: Kalinka can be a diminutive form of Kalina, i.e. small (bunch of) kalina. What is kalina? A wonderful berry called guelder-rose in English, but I doubt you find them in you local supermarket it in the U.S.

----------


## Rtyom

Thanks for clarifying!!

----------


## BabaYaga

> Kalinka means a very handsome young man with great potential in baking blinis.

 When was it again that you were coming to visit? (*checks agenda and sets the table in anticipation ::     

> A wonderful berry called guelder-rose in English, but I doubt you find them in you local supermarket it in the U.S.

 I should hope not! They're poisonous as hell!!   ::    
PS: Admin - great idea, this board! Thanks!   ::

----------


## TATY

This board is a good idea but this thread shouldn't really be here.

----------


## Бармалей

> This board is a good idea but this thread shouldn't really be here.

 Shhhh... Enough with your logic and order!

----------


## MasterAdmin

> This board is a good idea but this thread shouldn't really be here.

 It has a picture. So it's kind of proper here   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  A wonderful berry called guelder-rose in English, but I doubt you find them in you local supermarket it in the U.S.   I should hope not! They're poisonous as hell!!

 not poisonous, just bitter   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by BabaYaga         Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  A wonderful berry called guelder-rose in English, but I doubt you find them in you local supermarket it in the U.S.   I should hope not! They're poisonous as hell!!     not poisonous, just bitter

 Если калину собирать после заморозков, она не горькая.  Перетёртая с сахаром она очень вкусная и полезная.

----------


## SSSS

Ага, с сахаром... И настоечку сделать... Да под блины со сметанкой... Да после баньки... 
Блин, у самого слюнки текут... Захлёбываюсь... 911!.. Позвоните кто-нить!..

----------


## ibolit

Kalin(k)a is NOT poisonous! The poisonous one is the Volchya Yagoda, which looks preety much like Kalina. But anyway, that one isn't poisonous AS HELL as well  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes, I am NOT poisonous!!!   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Если калину собирать после заморозков, она не горькая. Перетёртая с сахаром она очень вкусная и полезная.

 Точно. Но у меня дома её чаще на маски переводят   ::

----------


## ibolit

А еще можно купить бутылку водки (побольше, 0.7 - 1 л), отпить оттуда чуть-чуть (половинку), досыпать туда ягод (чтоб полная получилась), и, когда настоится, допить....  ::

----------


## kalinka

> Hohum! Kalinka means a very handsome young man with great potential in baking blinis.

 no..no...no...you mean woman!

----------


## anztram

kalinka is the wild cypress....the song is talking about it..........nice song   
also see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeHIspyA ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpp5LEE ... re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_A7Hu0u ... re=related

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I am NOT a cypress!

----------


## translationsnmru

> I am NOT a cypress!

 Come on, 'fess up!

----------


## hazamov

Kaaaaaaaalinka Kalinka Kalinka moya... V lesu yagoda kalinkaa, kalinka moya  ::   ::

----------


## chaika

ne v lesu, a v sadu.

----------


## it-ogo

A collection of translations
калина (Viburnum):
arrow-wood
high cranberry
white hazel tree
cranberry bush
guelder rose
withe rod
laurustinus
black haw
snowball

----------


## hazamov

moya kalinka v lesu  ::

----------


## Shurick

Another one to your collection  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqRxzIv8KZg
[video:28av4qcl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqRxzIv8KZg[/video:28av4qcl]

----------

